# new haircut and just a little make up



## Pascal (Jan 11, 2007)

my hair was so fried since I had bleached out the black and turned it red, I just had to dye it black again, it's the only way for me to attempt to grow out my hair and see no roots growing out. I hate visible roots.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 11, 2007)

cute hair!  you can really pull off that style!


----------



## happy*phantom (Jan 11, 2007)

that's freaking hot!!! girl, that haircut rocks!!!


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 14, 2007)

It looks SO good on you!!!


----------



## Katja (Jan 15, 2007)

*How do you keep your hair so healthy looking with all the color damage you potentially expose it to?  

Oh, and thank you for all the tips in your other thread.  I attempted the highlighting process this past weekend.  The lady at Sally's recommended a 30 volume developer, so I used it.  I only left it in for 45 minutes, and minimal lighting occurred.  I was a little hesitant on keeping it in longer because I didn't want to over do anything, but it didn't turn out the way I imagined.  I wanted more reddish/violet, and it turned out more bronzey/red.  

I might consider using Jazzings over it.  Is time recommended in between colorings?  I'm assuming yes, but moreso, how long? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the cut, btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## hishappyending (Feb 1, 2007)

wow. looks great one you!


----------



## Pascal (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*How do you keep your hair so healthy looking with all the color damage you potentially expose it to?  

Oh, and thank you for all the tips in your other thread.  I attempted the highlighting process this past weekend.  The lady at Sally's recommended a 30 volume developer, so I used it.  I only left it in for 45 minutes, and minimal lighting occurred.  I was a little hesitant on keeping it in longer because I didn't want to over do anything, but it didn't turn out the way I imagined.  I wanted more reddish/violet, and it turned out more bronzey/red.  

I might consider using Jazzings over it.  Is time recommended in between colorings?  I'm assuming yes, but moreso, how long? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the cut, btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

Thanks,  I would recommend using WELLA COLOR CHARM DEMI PERMANENT COLORS, if you want to tone your highlights, it's  deposit only color and will not damage, you can use JAZZING if you want, but with JAZZING I have experienced that the color fades after one wash for my hair. 
WELLA has a lot of different shades to choose from, just make sure to use a violet, red or red violet bases that way your color will be deeper rather then having it loook brassy , that way it will help eliminate your gold/orange tones. 
I have tried evey kind of DEPOSIT ONLY COLORS and they have all faded except for the WELLA COLOR CHARM DEMI PERMANENTS available at Sallys. They actually last a while on bleached hair. 
BTW if you choose to use WELLA COLOR CHARM DEMI PERMANENT COLORS YOU HAVE TO MIX THE COLOR WITH WELLA'S CUSTOM DEVELOPER.

Here's the link to read about Wella's Color Charm Demi Permanent color and developer
http://www.wellausa.com/consumer/pro...liquidhair.com

Heres a link to the color choices for Wella Color Charm Demi Permanents Color

http://www.wellausa.com/reference/ac..._5005_0_sl.pdf

GOOD LUCK GIRL


----------



## Katja (Feb 1, 2007)

*Wow, thanks.  I'm probably going back tonight to check out what they have.  I nixed the Jazzings thing a week or so ago, because I'm looking for more permanent results. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I might go with the Wella or the L'oreal Hi-Lift, but with the HL, I don't think they have a Violet/Red, so I might have to opt for the Wella brand.  

Thanks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Pascal (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Wow, thanks.  I'm probably going back tonight to check out what they have.  I nixed the Jazzings thing a week or so ago, because I'm looking for more permanent results. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I might go with the Wella or the L'oreal Hi-Lift, but with the HL, I don't think they have a Violet/Red, so I might have to opt for the Wella brand.  

Thanks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
if you want the most intense red color you can use Loreal's HICOLOR, it works very well. You can go with the regulary HiColor Colors, you can view HICOLOR COLORS HERE 
http://www.lorealtechnique.com/hicolor_01.shtml

or you can go with their HICOLOR HIGHLIGHTS, they are brighter, way more intense and lift more then the regular HICOLOR COLOR.
view HICOLOR HIGLIGHTS HERE 
http://www.lorealtechnique.com/hicolor_03.shtml

Here's a technique used to highlight dark brown hair with intense red highlights
VIEW HICOLOR HIGHLIGHTS IN RED HERE 
http://www.lorealtechnique.com/red_intensity.html
AND HERE 
http://www.lorealtechnique.com/techniques.html

*ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS MIX THESE HICOLOR COLORS OR HICOLOR HIGHLIGHTS WITH LOREAL'S OREOR 30 VOLUME DEVELOPER* It's the only way to get the results you want, and the only way the color will be intense.


I use to use the HICOLOR HIGHLIGHTS in RED and here's how bright it took my natural dark brown hair 





yeah I know I look like  a freak in that picture but I wanted bright red hair


----------



## Katja (Feb 2, 2007)

*That was uber hot!!  That about what I want except a little more plum-red.  I was at Sally's last night, and I saw the Wella products, and both Hi Lift products you listed above.  I am doing high lights, and not my whole hair, so I think I'm gonna go with the highlights.  I'll def. pick up the L'Oreal's Oreor developed to go with.  Now I'm excited!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am at a dark auburn brown right now, how long do you suggest I leave it on (based on your experience)??  TIA, and TY TY TY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Katja (Feb 2, 2007)

*Actually, now I'm thinking of doing my whole head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It just looks so good!*


----------



## Pascal (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Actually, now I'm thinking of doing my whole head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It just looks so good!*_

 
wow well good for you did you use the LOREAL HI COLOR ? I bet you loved it. Post pix so we can see what you did.


----------



## Pascal (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*That was uber hot!!  That about what I want except a little more plum-red.  I was at Sally's last night, and I saw the Wella products, and both Hi Lift products you listed above.  I am doing high lights, and not my whole hair, so I think I'm gonna go with the highlights.  I'll def. pick up the L'Oreal's Oreor developed to go with.  Now I'm excited!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am at a dark auburn brown right now, how long do you suggest I leave it on (based on your experience)??  TIA, and TY TY TY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Just so I can clear this up, you should only use WELLA COLOR CHARM DEMI PERMANENTS if you have bleached your hair, so DO NOT use it for highlighting, DEMI PERMANENTS are to be used after you have bleached your hair in order to give you color deposit without damaging it, but DEMI PERMANENTS will not take dark brown hair to a red, light brown or blonde.

Use the LOREAL HI COLOR for highlighting, or LOREAL HICOLOR COLORS. Mix it with a 30 Volume OREOR Creme. Make sure you know the mixing ratios.


----------



## Pascal (Feb 2, 2007)

My favorite LOREAL HI COLOR for turning hair red,  is RED HOT, it's so pretty and vibrant, I love RED HOT by LOREAL HICOLOR mixed with 30 Volume OREOR Creme.


----------



## Katja (Feb 2, 2007)

*Pascal:  No, I didn't do it yet.  I meant it looked so good on you (referring to the pic with your red hair), that I will probably end up doing my whole head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm getting my hair cut next Thursday, Jan. 8, so that weekend, I'll be doing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have quite a lot of hair at the moment.  

Thank you so so much for all your help.  I appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I would post pics, but I don't have internet access at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do have a myspace though, which is myspace/katja36 if you want to refer to my most recent photos. *


----------



## Pascal (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Pascal:  No, I didn't do it yet.  I meant it looked so good on you (referring to the pic with your red hair), that I will probably end up doing my whole head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm getting my hair cut next Thursday, Jan. 8, so that weekend, I'll be doing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have quite a lot of hair at the moment.  

Thank you so so much for all your help.  I appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I would post pics, but I don't have internet access at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do have a myspace though, which is myspace/katja36 if you want to refer to my most recent photos. *_

 
you are so welcome


----------

